# norris arrow rest



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i'm a ''trier'' and wondered about this norris rest i just read about . i've never shot with a springy rest and don't under stand how one would work with no adjustability for different arrow says or spines . i use a flipper with a plunger which i can adjust somewhat . your thoughts please !!


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Interested as well.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

I believe the arrow spine adjustability of the rest is the different weights of the springs themselves, that attach to the end of the rest arm. 10oz, 15oz, 20oz, 30oz, etc, which will provide more or less lateral pressure as needed with varying arrow spines. I could be completely missing the point, but that's how I read it. 

The rest seems overly simple in today's complex technology, but E=MC^2 still gets a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I also read awhile back where guys were using a left hand rest flipped upside down on a right hand bow. Supposedly for better clearance. I eould like to try one but don't fully understand how you don't destroy the bottom hen regardless how the nocks are turned.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Shot a regular springy since the 80's. Paul 68 is correct the stiffness of the springs allow for some cushioning on the side. Of the sizes he mentioned the 20 oz. should be about right for most bows. Just set the nock point, adjust for Centershot and fire away. No magic to them, they just work. They can be made quiet for hunting very easily if you are concerned about that.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Old Sarge said:


> They can be made quiet for hunting very easily if you are concerned about that.


Are you heat shrinking rubber tubing on the spring? Gutted parachute cord routed over the spring - seal it by burning the tip closed... What's the trick?


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Paul68 said:


> Are you heat shrinking rubber tubing on the spring? Gutted parachute cord routed over the spring - seal it by burning the tip closed... What's the trick?


I have used the little nozzle thing from a WD-40 can, mole skin, tiny piece of soft Velcro, heat sharing tubing, recently stole the plastic piece from an NAP flipper rest. Any if that stuff will work. Don't overthink it, keep it simple and easy to replace.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Call Pat and order a couple (never order just 1). We used springs all the time in the past, the bulider of the barrels is on AT often. You will like OLD School....


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

archer_nm said:


> Call Pat and order a couple (never order just 1).


He helped me out last year when I ordered mine. Seems a very fine fellow.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

how does one know what to buy ?? i see there are two versions , a $10 and a $45 roughly speaking . also have no idea about which springy thingy . i shoot a compound at 40 pounds or slightly less right now . 620 spine acc arrow with 125 grain tip [ think total arrow weight is around 325 grain ] 29 inches long split finger . thanks for any advise . . peace


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

big cypress said:


> how does one know what to buy ?? i see there are two versions , a $10 and a $45 roughly speaking . also have no idea about which springy thingy . i shoot a compound at 40 pounds or slightly less right now . 620 spine acc arrow with 125 grain tip [ think total arrow weight is around 325 grain ] 29 inches long split finger . thanks for any advise . . peace


Just get the regular old fashioned one to start. Get a 20 & 25oz spring and have at it. With your set up try the 20 oz. one first. After you fall in love with the springy you can decide if you want to get the more expensive one.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

I would advise you to "spring" for the more expensive. Then you can microadjust the centershot without the angle of the arm changing. A springy rest is an awesome grouping rest. The lighter the arrow the lighterthe spring tension is a good rule of thumb. Shoot as light tension as you can and still haveenough support of the arrow. Springs are cheap to try different ones. I have always shot mine best with a slight high nock setting. I would recommend you get a 15oz and a 20oz. 25 an 30 are going to be way to stiff for that arrow.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

okay , couple more questions and i'll leave you folks alone . as arrow diameter changes the diameter won't be centered on spring . a fat arrow would have center above spring center and skinny arrow below center , that's okay ?? seems like it would trash at least one feather in just a few shots should i expect to have beat up feathers very quickly , quickly , sometimes , or not any more than with a flipper . had a couple others but i'm old and [ luckily for you ] i tend to forget things OFTEN . think i'll do this but not sure if i should get just 15 and 20 ounce springs or if i should also get a 10 ounce . thanks again for your thoughts . . . peace


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

It is a simple matter to bend the support arm to suit the shaft diameter.

If you are shooting fingers, the paradox should provide clearance if your spine is correct. If your spine is not correct, the fletch will crash into the wire and it will be incorrectly blamed on the springy rest

If you are shooting release, you will not have clearance if using a string loop. Having the loop on the release will provide some paradox that will help with clearance. So will a slightly high nock.

With a release and with any arrow, bend the support arm so that the arrow rides high on the coil. That way the nock can be oriented so that the top vane will pass over the top of the coil. The bottom vane will be out at the end of the support arm (shortened so that there is just enough to carry the arrow) and with a slightly high nock point you should be able to get clearance.

By the way, this crap about the arrow having to be oriented in the center of the arrow rest hole is as bogus as a seventeen dollar bill.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

FS560 said:


> It is a simple matter to bend the support arm to suit the shaft diameter.
> 
> If you are shooting fingers, the paradox should provide clearance if your spine is correct. If your spine is not correct, the fletch will crash into the wire and it will be incorrectly blamed on the springy rest
> 
> ...


X2. This is great info!!!


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

For Springy arrow rest general questions answered go to www.patnorrisarchery.com scroll down on the opening page until you see pictures of the Springy arrow rest. Click on one of the pictures and then scroll down to my set up instructions.

Here is a link to my facebook page and a picture of the Micro Adjustable Springy rest.....btw I have a pretty good supply in stock right now..... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...10153308319079948.1073741826.593799947&type=1 

Most archers purchase either the Standard Model for $10.95 with two or three extra springy springs to try until you decide which one works best for you or the Micro Adjustable model with extra springy springs.

I make 10oz 15oz 20oz 25oz and 30oz Springs. the 15, 20 and 25 sizes are the most popular. You will find that two archers with the same basic set up of bow weight, arrow size, draw length etc will many times shoot a different size springy.

The Springy arrow rest is a great rest for either a finger shooter or release shooter and for recurves or compounds. Just ask Jim Quarles or Gary McCain. Terry Ragsdale many years ago shot the first perfect NFAA field round at the NFAA National Championships with a PSE compound and release.

I hope this helps answer some of the questions.

Thanks
Pat Norris


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

I have tried a lot of different arrow rest but return to the springy. Just simply the most accurate and forgiving arrow rest you can shoot. Get that bare shaft tucked right up under that fletched one at about 15-17 yards and just watch the groups you can get. Hook or God given release aid. A shout out to Pat Norris and Gary Mccain for making the adjustable springy body avaliable again. You guys rock!















Ye old Robin Hood 

Shoot the middle, Schulz


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

sat down at wifes computer to order one several times now but always visualize my feathers shredded after a couple of shots . still think i'll do it . . . peace


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

big cypress said:


> sat down at wifes computer to order one several times now but always visualize my feathers shredded after a couple of shots . still think i'll do it . . . peace


I am in the same boat, want to try but worried about my feathers.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Does anyone remember the thread about using a left hand spring turned upside down for a right hand bow? If anyone knows anything about it please post it.

Thanks!


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

okay , i did it . knowing me it's a ''watch the classifieds in 2 or 3 weeks'' kind of thing . . peace and thanks again .


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

big cypress said:


> okay , i did it . knowing me it's a ''watch the classifieds in 2 or 3 weeks'' kind of thing . . peace and thanks again .


Humm....I was about to order but I might just wait on yours!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I shot a springy for MANY years, including winning National and World Field competitions with one.

And I also used it string walking!

Went away from it for a few years (suddenly had problems with bending them out, maybe bad indexing of the vanes didn't get the right clearance).

Anyway, went back to one for my hunting bow this year, with 1917 aluminum arrows, and liking it!


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

JMLOWE said:


> Does anyone remember the thread about using a left hand spring turned upside down for a right hand bow? If anyone knows anything about it please post it.
> 
> Thanks!


Go back and read post #14 again or maybe for the first time. What I said will accomplish the same thing but with less re-bending.

Using an opposite had springy you still have to re-bend the support arm so the arrow rides against the coil but high. In addition, you still have to reshape the support arm because it will now convex upward and the arrow will fall off unless you point the arm severely upward and then the arrow will be trapped between the arm and coil and your tuning will turn funny.

Use only enough hook at the end of the support arm to keep the arrow against the coil.

I am sure Pat is still using the same design for the springs as the Bonnie Bowman springs he sold years ago. They were the best.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

wa-prez said:


> I shot a springy for MANY years, including winning National and World Field competitions with one.
> 
> Anyway, went back to one for my hunting bow this year, with 1917 aluminum arrows, and liking it!


Careful, one of the various individuals that think Mathews invented archery may come in here claiming no such thing as 1917. And then you will have to pay heed to my signature.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

wa-prez said:


> I shot a springy for MANY years, including winning National and World Field competitions with one.
> 
> And I also used it string walking!
> 
> ...


Well, I just looked closer, turns out the set I settled on are 2013, but ANYWAY.... And with 90 grain Muzzy's fly the same place as my field points.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i'm shooting 2013 and suggest you may want to get 1916 instead .


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

rest arrived today . i want to put it on bow i bought in march on ''at'' but i haven't received it , the bow , yet . . . peace


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Bob Borges has the best idea, that is to buy two. That way you have two spring mount shafts and can set up two different spring compression rates. Then you can switch between say a 20 and a 30 back and forth with one of the micro adjust mounts without having to re-adjust each time.

Years ago, I bought eight of the adjustable rests when someone else had them (I cannot remember if it was Hoyt or Martin) to get spare spring shafts but had to make up extenders from some older Hoyt micro adjust rests. Maybe I will take a photo and post it up, although I have never posted a photo on here.

Pat, you should get some extra spring shafts available for sale with the micro adjust. People that will not buy whole extra units may buy extra spring shafts.


----------

